# City of Markham : Are they Seriously Out of their Mind?



## s2184 (7 Nov 2013)

> Oscar-winning composer A.R. Rahman is having a Markham street named after him.
> 
> The sign for Allah-Rakha Rahman Street was unveiled yesterday by the composer and Mayor Frank Scarpitti at a special ceremony at the Vedic Cultural Centre on 14th Avenue.
> 
> http://www.yorkregion.com/news-story/4192756-markham-street-named-for-slumdog-millionaire-composer/



He Composed Canadian National Anthem? He is a Canadian Citizen? He composed any song for Canada? At least he is living in Canada?

How many thousands soldiers served for this country and lost their precious lives in the war. How many of are remembered and honored this way? How many streets are named after them?

City of Markham should be running out of names for their streets? I am not sure if Multiculturalism means naming a street after a Bollywood music composer. Or this is the Generosity of the City of Markham or just a marketing campaign to attract businesses?


----------



## Journeyman (7 Nov 2013)

anic:


----------



## PPCLI Guy (7 Nov 2013)

Dude,

Relax.  

You'll live longer  

Perhaps even long enough to make it through the recruiting process.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Nov 2013)

PPCLI Guy said:
			
		

> Dude,
> 
> Relax.
> 
> ...


:rofl:

What he said, dude.


----------



## Ostrozac (7 Nov 2013)

Meh.

They named a big street in Montreal after Saint Catherine, and she never even visited Quebec.


----------



## Michael OLeary (7 Nov 2013)

Ostrozac said:
			
		

> Meh.
> 
> They named a big street in Montreal after Saint Catherine, and she never even visited Quebec.



She might have, what was her stage name?


----------



## s2184 (7 Nov 2013)

The politicians do whatever they want to do and get away with it without troubles most of the times. This guy is young and alive now. What will happen just in case if his reputation goes so bad in the future? They will keep the same name? Or they will rename it after another Bollywood fame who lives in India?


----------



## cavalryman (7 Nov 2013)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> She might have, what was her stage name?



Celine Dion


----------



## nn1988 (7 Nov 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> The politicians do whatever they want to do and get away with it without troubles most of the times. This guy is young and alive now. What will happen just in case if his reputation goes so bad in the future? They will keep the same name? Or they will rename it after another Bollywood fame who lives in India?



Good on him for achieving name, fame and recognition in a foreign land.

Canada has a lot of land. There will be more people like him that will get acknowledgement and acceptance. Many more streets will be built and named than you have days ahead of you.

Stop hating and get on with your life.


----------



## mariomike (7 Nov 2013)

To the Original Poster, I would guess it depends on what the policy is in Markham. 

The Street Naming Policy in Toronto is:

"Honourific names shall normally be awarded posthumously to those individuals who have been deceased for at least two years, with exceptions to be approved by City Council."


----------



## George Wallace (7 Nov 2013)

mariomike said:
			
		

> To the Original Poster, I would guess it depends on what the policy is in Markham.
> 
> The Street Naming Policy in Toronto is:
> 
> "Honourific names shall normally be awarded posthumously to those individuals who have been deceased for at least two years, with exceptions to be approved by City Council."



So there is a possibility that Rob Ford can name as street after himself, it being an exception.   >


----------



## George Wallace (7 Nov 2013)

ERR said:
			
		

> Good on him for achieving name, fame and recognition in a foreign land.
> 
> Canada has a lot of land. There will be more people like him that will get acknowledgement and acceptance. Many more streets will be built and named than you have days ahead of you.
> 
> Stop hating and get on with your life.



 :
Some people's kids should have learned to grow thicker skins and pay more attention to detail.


This is about the Markham council's actions, not those of whomever.


----------



## Towards_the_gap (7 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So there is a possibility that Rob Ford can name as street after himself, it being an exception.   >



But only if he does it in a drunken stupor.


----------



## s2184 (8 Nov 2013)

ERR said:
			
		

> Good on him for achieving name, fame and recognition in a foreign land.
> 
> Canada has a lot of land. There will be more people like him that will get acknowledgement and acceptance. Many more streets will be built and named than you have days ahead of you.
> 
> Stop hating and get on with your life.



Yes, of course!  : I won't be surprised if the City of Markham changes its name after a Bollywood actress because some councillors worship her & because Canada is a big land and have a capacity to accommodate millions of cities.

Canada is not a waste land to throw street names after Bollywood Cinema. There are so many great Canadians deserve this honor more than a Bollywood music composer who just happened to win Oscar Award.

Do you have any idea how many streets are there in Markham named after Canadian Soldiers who lost their lives in the war? I bet there is none!

The Markham City Councillors better get some Education about Canadian History.


----------



## Michael OLeary (8 Nov 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> Yes, of course!  : I won't be surprised if the City of Markham changes its name after a Bollywood actress because some councillors worship her & because Canada is a big land and have a capacity to accommodate millions of cities.
> 
> Canada is not a waste land to throw street names after Bollywood Cinema. There are so many great Canadians deserve this honor more than a Bollywood music composer who just happened to win Oscar Award.
> 
> ...



You are assigning far too much importance to the naming of streets. The vast majority of streets are named for nothing of significance at all. Communities don't decide out of the blue to change a street name, that happens when someone works for the change, proposing a new name and convincing the local government that it is a worthy act.

So, if you feel streets should be named for fallen soldiers. Stop complaining about it, and do something about it.

But I would suggest that you use a very different tone when you start writing letters to local politicians looking for support.


----------



## myself.only (8 Nov 2013)

:goodpost:


----------



## Journeyman (8 Nov 2013)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> The vast majority of streets are named for nothing of significance at all.


   :nod:   

There's a road near here called "Choate Rd" -- it's not.


----------



## Lightguns (8 Nov 2013)

Quite correct, the process is long and arduous in most municipalities and filled with sinkholes of different opinions, wants, and needs.  If it made it to a street sign you can bet the process was followed.  In municipal politics it is very hard to ram things through.


----------



## Scott (8 Nov 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> Yes, of course!  : I won't be surprised if the City of Markham changes its name after a Bollywood actress because some councillors worship her & because Canada is a big land and have a capacity to accommodate millions of cities.
> 
> Canada is not a waste land to throw street names after Bollywood Cinema. There are so many great Canadians deserve this honor more than a Bollywood music composer who just happened to win Oscar Award.
> 
> ...


----------



## the 48th regulator (8 Nov 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> Do you have any idea how many streets are there in Markham named after Canadian Soldiers who lost their lives in the war? I bet there is none!
> 
> The Markham City Councillors better get some Education about Canadian History.



Alright Jingles, here is your first mission.

I want  you to do some research on this, and find out if it is true that there are no names of streets dedicated to Dead Soldiers, in the City of Markham.

Until then,  :stop:


----------



## JesseWZ (8 Nov 2013)

The street I grew up on is named after people who live there. When the farm across the way subdivided and houses grew up where wheat once reigned proud, they were named after the farmers who owned the land, and following that, the first people who lived on it. 

It's a street. No big deal.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Nov 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> :nod:
> 
> There's a road near here called "Choate Rd" -- it's not.



You're saying that Choate Road is really Inchoate?


----------



## George Wallace (8 Nov 2013)

JesseWZ said:
			
		

> It's a street. No big deal.



Yes and No.

How do you feel about naming a street "Bin Laden"?   >


----------



## my72jeep (8 Nov 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Yes and No.
> 
> How do you feel about naming a street "Bin Laden"?   >


Only if it leads to the Sewage Lagoons.


----------



## myself.only (8 Nov 2013)

Maybe Collingwood should name a street after him... just so Elvis impersonators could pronounce it.


----------



## gcclarke (8 Nov 2013)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Alright Jingles, here is your first mission.
> 
> I want  you to do some research on this, and find out if it is true that there are no names of streets dedicated to Dead Soldiers, in the City of Markham.
> 
> Until then,  :stop:



I was curious, so looked into it. The very first road I bothered to check into is named after a dead soldier. Markham has a Carlton Road. It, like every other thing called Carlton in the country, is named after Guy Carleton, 1st Baron Dorchester, who in addition to serving as Governor-General of British North America was a military man. He fought in the 7 years war, fought and was injured during the Battle of the Plains of Abraham. He was there, and injjured both times, when the British took the  Belle Île from the French and when they took Havana fom the Spaniards. After being posed to Canada on a more permanent basis, he lead the defence of Quebec during the 1775 attempt at invasion by the upstart rebels to the south, during the American Revolutionary War, and was later appointed overall commander of all British forces in North America.


----------



## jpjohnsn (8 Nov 2013)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> I was curious, so looked into it. The very first road I bothered to check into is named after a dead soldier. Markham has a Carlton Road. It, like every other thing called Carlton in the country, is named after Guy Carleton, 1st Baron Dorchester, who in addition to serving as Governor-General of British North America was a military man. He fought in the 7 years war, fought and was injured during the Battle of the Plains of Abraham. He was there, and injjured both times, when the British took the  Belle Île from the French and when they took Havana fom the Spaniards. After being posed to Canada on a more permanent basis, he lead the defence of Quebec during the 1775 attempt at invasion by the upstart rebels to the south, during the American Revolutionary War, and was later appointed overall commander of all British forces in North America.


And then there's Denison Street named after Lieutenant-Colonel George Taylor Denison III.


----------



## mariomike (8 Nov 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> Do you have any idea how many streets are there in Markham named after Canadian Soldiers who lost their lives in the war? I bet there is none!
> 
> The Markham City Councillors better get some Education about Canadian History.



Using this interactive map as an example, it could be quite a challenge:
http://globalnews.ca/news/932833/


----------



## dapaterson (8 Nov 2013)

So, streets are only to be named after Canadians?

Well, my neighbourhood in Ottawa is filled with streets named for foreigners.

Names like Edison, Roosevelt, Churchill - and even Elvis Lives Lane.


----------



## winnipegoo7 (8 Nov 2013)

While I suspect there are many more streets that honour soldiers, here is a short list.

Googled 'Markham street name origin" 
Found: http://www.markham.ca/wps/wcm/connect/markhampublic/1d19c127-d663-4a73-b4e7-b0d98519c301/streetname_index.pdf?MOD=AJPERES&useDefaultText=0&useDefaultDesc=0

Colborne Street - After John Colborne, 1st Baron Seaton http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Colborne,_1st_Baron_Seaton
Fred Varley Drive - Fred Varley WWI war artist  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Frederick_Varley
*Gordon Weedon - Lancaster pilot in WWII, died in crash over France Dec 1943 while dropping supplies for the Resistance*
http://www.yorkregion.com/news-story/1442537-nephew-visits-site-of-uncle-s-wwii-bomber-crash/
James Walker Court - Police Chief, relief officer, dog catcher and WWII vet, wounded twice
John Street - Named after John Colborne (same guy as Colborne Street)
Major Mackenzie Drive - MPP and WWI vet. Wounded and MC winner. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Addison_Alexander_Mackenzie
Mingay Avenue - Named to honour the Mingay Family. *Donald Mingay was KIA WW2*
Richard Maynard Crescent - Named to honour veteran


----------



## Remius (8 Nov 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> So, streets are only to be named after Canadians?
> 
> Well, my neighbourhood in Ottawa is filled with streets named for foreigners.
> 
> Names like Edison, Roosevelt, Churchill - and even Elvis Lives Lane.



Wellington, Nelson.


----------



## Journeyman (8 Nov 2013)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> I was curious, so looked into it.....


I think you missed the point, which was to keep the OP occupied, in a non-posting way, while his anxiety meds kicked in.


----------



## dapaterson (8 Nov 2013)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> I think you missed the point, which was to keep the OP occupied, in a non-posting way, while his anxiety meds kicked in.



I don't think the OP needs anxiety meds.  He's plenty anxious enough already.  Anti-anxiety meds, however...


----------



## pbi (8 Nov 2013)

Hey...here in Kingston we renamed "Barrack Street" to "Tragically Hip Way".

OK, it's not Bollywood.

But they're not dead soldiers, either. So maybe we should panic, after all. Wait, that doesn't make sense.




Oh...this is what always happens when I forget to take my meds...


----------



## Journeyman (8 Nov 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> I don't think the OP needs anxiety meds.  He's plenty anxious enough already.  Anti-anxiety meds, however...


:dunno:

I'm more familiar with Jack Daniels or dark ales.


----------



## George Wallace (8 Nov 2013)

pbi said:
			
		

> Hey...here in Kingston we renamed "Barrack Street" to "Tragically Hip Way".
> 
> OK, it's not Bollywood.
> 
> ...



Tragically, I don't find them hip and have been very disappointed in the two albums I have of theirs.  Cash grab for so few decent songs on each.  Very disappointed.  

But....They are hometown boys, apparently who made good, so I guess that was the reasoning behind it.


----------



## s2184 (9 Nov 2013)

Thank you Gentlemen for your views about this topic.

First of all, I too listen to A.R. Rahman's music and I like his songs. But, I love Canada more than Bollywood music. 

Will the Mayor Frank Scarpitti of Markham buy a house at the Allah-Rakha Rahman street and live there with his family?

On his Driving Licence, Health Card, Passport, Revenue Canada... all other documents will show the street name.

Frank Scarpitti,
Allah-Rakha Rahman Street,
Markham, Ontario, 
Canada

Every time when he calls customer service and verifies his identity he has to tell the address.

Frank Scarpitti,
Allah-Rakha Rahman Street,
Markham, Ontario, 
Canada

His family will carry the same identities for address.

Is that honestly OK for him?

Or this street is to be used only for Ordinary Middle Class People? So he doesn't need to bother about whatever the street names that are being named?

If a politician really loves his/her country and at the time when he/she names a street, priority to name it after a fallen soldier should come from his/her heart spontaneously rather than others remind him/her about it.

I agree there are some streets named after fallen soldiers in Markham. But when they were named? 10 years ago? 20 years ago? What has been happening in the city of Markham recently? How many streets have been named after fallen soldiers in the last five years in Markham? There are new hosing schemes that are arising and availability for more  and more new streets names are under the hand of the municipality and the respected Councillors. They can name them whatever they want? & also not only new houses but also new street names are also available on sale in Markham?

I just wanted to share with you how I feel about this news story after I had seen it online. I am sorry if anyone is hurt by my personal views about this news item.

Thank you!


----------



## jpjohnsn (9 Nov 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> Thank you Gentlemen for your views about this topic
> 
> Thank you!


My friend, you are wound up way too tight.  If you're not careful you're gonna snap a mainspring.  Relax.


----------



## Good2Golf (9 Nov 2013)

pbi said:
			
		

> Hey...here in Kingston we renamed "Barrack Street" to "*The* Tragically Hip Way".



…took my pedant meds today…   ;D


----------



## the 48th regulator (9 Nov 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> Thank you Gentlemen for your views about this topic.
> 
> First of all, I too listen to A.R. Rahman's music and I like his songs. But, I love Canada more than Bollywood music.
> 
> ...




Hey So how is that little project coming along, that I gave you?

I bet you did Phuck all, and just came back here to bitch because it was a "Bollywood"Artist.

This site is not intended for racist bullshit from people who do not have the time to do research, now run along jingles, and do your homework like I asked.  Otherwise, a swift electronic kick in the bahookey.

dileas

tess

milnet.ca admin


----------



## Towards_the_gap (9 Nov 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> I just wanted to share with you how I feel about this news story after I had seen it online. I am sorry if anyone is hurt by my personal views about this news item.
> 
> Thank you!




Psst.... Hey you... Yeah, you, the crazy guy on the street corner with the sandwich board and messy hair....

...I've got a secret for you.....


Nobody cares. Go find somewhere else to be off your meds.


----------



## s2184 (9 Nov 2013)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> Hey So how is that little project coming along, that I gave you?
> 
> I bet you did Phuck all, and just came back here to ***** because it was a "Bollywood"Artist.
> 
> ...



I am not online 24/7. I only browse internet when time permits. I am also interested in finding about the street names in Markham in detail. I will do the research that you recommended and send you the findings once I am done. It will take time, but little by little I will gather the information and complete it. You can put a hold on your electronic kick in the bahookey until then. Thank you!


----------



## The_Falcon (10 Nov 2013)

Scarborough has Mike Myers Way (after the comedian naturally, although it is fun telling people it was named after the horror character).


----------



## mariomike (10 Nov 2013)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> Scarborough has Mike Myers Way (after the comedian naturally, although it is fun telling people it was named after the horror character).



I wonder how many times his signs have been stolen?

Probably not as often as Molson St.


----------



## s2184 (13 Dec 2013)

Today I have visited the Markham Civic Centre & inquired about Streets that are named after fallen Soldiers in the last five years. 

Planning & Urban Design Department staff told me I should contact the Coordinator of Geomatics/GIS Advocate, Planning & Urban Design Department to receive necessary information about all streets in Markham. Then I was directed to another department(legislation) to find out about the process of naming streets in Markham. 

I talked to front desk staff and later someone from inside. She brought a book & printed information with her when she came to talk to me. She showed me the requirements for naming streets in Markham from the book and the printed paper. I asked her if the book is available for general public and she replied it is only for the Municipal use. Later, she told me to wait and went inside; promising she was going to give me some information regarding to the protocols of naming streets from the book she brought. I was waiting & She appeared after sometime and told me she cannot give me any information about the process of naming streets and advised me to contact my Councillor in Markham (I don't live in Markham) for further policy details. I think she changed her mind later not to give the photo copy of what is the book. I am not sure why she hesitated to give a photo copy of what is in the book related to naming streets.

I am going to email the Coordinator for Planning & Urban Design to find out if I can get some useful information relevant to this topic.


----------



## mariomike (13 Dec 2013)

s2184 said:
			
		

> <snip> advised me to contact my Councillor in Markham (I don't live in Markham) for further policy details.



Good luck with that. 

In addition to the politics of street naming, Emergency Services is likely involved in their policy.

For example, names that are difficult to pronounce, spell, sound similar or are too long. 

A big problem we had with the CAD ( Computer Aided Dispatch ) system was too many street names starting with the same first three letters.


----------



## OblivionKnight (13 Dec 2013)

s2184, your thread is so ridiculous that I just have to comment. I've been living in Markham for 16 years now and never had any issues with the naming of streets here. I think you have some personal issues you need to deal with.


----------



## s2184 (16 Dec 2013)

Mariomike, yes, they also told me about the role the Fire/Emergency services plays in the process of approving a street name. They told me we can also make requests to change a street name through councillors. But, other than some basic requirements, it seems technically possible to name a street after anyone or anything.

I emailed the coordinator for urban planning/design; asked him the #of streets named after fallen soldiers for the last five years in the city of Markham. According to his information there have been 19 streets named after veterans in the last five years. I didn't ask him how many streets in total have been named in five years period.

His response to my question follows:



> Below, please find a list of street names within plans of subdivision registered in the past five years that are veteran names. The list of veteran names that we use was provided to us by the Markham Veteran’s Association. These names are selected by the developers from our Council approved list of reserved street names.
> 
> FULLNAME
> Alexander Lawrie Ave
> ...


----------



## Scott (16 Dec 2013)

So, you're done then?


----------

